# Weirdest MBTI Type



## LostInTranslationENTP

Which MBTI Type would be the most weird?


----------



## LostInTranslationENTP

I voted INTP. N is more weird than S, especially since most people are S, and all the abstract thoughts seem less normal. P is more weird because I view J as more structured and linear, and P is all over the place. T seems more weird than F, but this one is close. I feel like a T would be less likely to understand social norms, and thus be less normal. Same for I vs E.


----------



## bremen

Infj are probably the weirdest since they are apparently the rarest type in the general population.


----------



## angelfish

Genuinely have never met anyone as strange to me as an INFJ really devoted to a particular spiritual view. To my best understanding, I've met three so far over the course of my life, and they were really lovely people but really deeply wound into their views, so much that they seemed to fairly frequently run into friction with the "real" world. One said he was on a secret military mission and was living in the desert and becoming a messiah. One I was emotionally close with and I can confirm that she had some degree of true prescience. One is a firm believer in Messianic Judaism and a firm Trump supporter. 

Runner up goes to an ENFP I knew who legitimately believes in werewolves and that animals and humans can marry in California, but I also think he has untreated PTSD from his traumatic military past.


----------



## Wild

Depends on what you mean by weird. If you're talking like, cute random stand-out weird, then ENFP. If you're talking _weird _weird, probably INTP.


----------



## Highway Nights

INFP or INFJ, no contest. What is and isn't weird is subjective, but these are the two types that I personally think of. I voted INFP because Fi is usually going to be more comfortable with directly defying social convention, but there are some real weird INFJs too, like @angelfish mentioned.

ENFPs are probably the extrovert most prone to being seen as weird, likewise ISFPs for sensors. In regards to INTP currently leading, the INTPs I know tend towards being very introverted and/or kind of awkward, but I don't think "weird" is the word I would use.


----------



## shameless

Eh Actually some of the weirdest people I have known have been, ISXJs. 

Also I think some of the most neurotic mistyped INTxs on this site are ISXJs

Not saying they are all weird. But most of the ones I have known have been a bit weird to my definition.

The male ISTJs I have known have seemed to have some sort of inferiority complex. Over asserting dominance in like really absurdly petty ways. Just about technical rules that are absurd and calling people out on really stupid rules. Fuck I actually had an ISTJ who I know like adored me (he really was sweet), but he would challenge me on the most absurd things, like how to perfectly put away inventory (really? because why lol, if I had a crush on a chick my first response would not be to scold and correct her on stupid details). 

The female ISFJs I have known all have like stockholm syndrome where they place an attachment to an unhealthy egomaniac and then perpetuate and enable the problem. What makes it odd to me is that they are all so acutely aware of bs and nuances and can be some of the most perceptive people on human nature. But they seem to almost turn a bling eye on this front.

I think alot of the more counter culture groupings in highschool like over romanticized culturizing was done by ISxJs as well. I do believe alot of them were the outcasts. 

Not suggesting they are all like this. But the ones I have known closer have more often then not been like this. But that said. I actually like both ISxJ in general. Both are usually people I actually mesh farely well with. I tend to feel like I am seeing beneath the exterior. Exterior wise tho they can be a weird bunch.


----------



## Endologic

LostInTranslationENTP said:


> I voted INTP. N is more weird than S, especially since most people are S, and all the abstract thoughts seem less normal. P is more weird because I view J as more structured and linear, and P is all over the place. T seems more weird than F, but this one is close. I feel like a T would be less likely to understand social norms, and thus be less normal. Same for I vs E.


Use cognitive functions or go fuck yourself (no offense).
_This is a criticism rather than a personal attack, because you are dragging my type into the dirt based off of faulty logic, and by giving you the other option of fucking yourself, I'm trying to imply that unless you use cognitive functions, there isn't really much basis supporting your arguments, and also, it's my type of humor to impersonally throw words considered insults around, and as you can see, "fuck you" and "no offense" contradict eachother, which is also funny, in the same sentence, if you ask me. Also, the only reason I'm even writing this long justification text is to avoid getting infracted for being misunderstood, but as an ENTP, meaning Fe, meaning collective morals, meaning not offended by personal attacks, I hope you don't kill me for it, or another mod who might think that you feel like you want to kill me for it, does it "for you" regardless of what you actually think, because rules and shit, am I right?_



Wild said:


> Depends on what you mean by weird. If you're talking like, cute random stand-out weird, then ENFP. If you're talking _weird _weird, probably INTP.


Once again, wtf?
How about elaborating?


----------



## soop

Infj.


----------



## Endologic

Sensational said:


> The male ISTJs I have known have seemed to have some sort of inferiority complex. Over asserting dominance in like really absurdly petty ways. Just about technical rules that are absurd and calling people out on really stupid rules. Fuck I actually had an ISTJ who I know like adored me (he really was sweet), but he would challenge me on the most absurd things, like how to perfectly put away inventory (really? because why lol, if I had a crush on a chick my first response would not be to scold and correct her on stupid details).


Hm...
Why is it, that I think, you think, that I'm an ISTJ?

From my side, I could just say "Wrong!", and that's that, but from your side, it wouldn't be satisfying, because you don't really know me and know what I know and think, and given your experience, I wouldn't put it past you to misinterpret the psychological processes behind what I'm saying, depending on whether or not you misinterpreted the psychological processes behind the people in your experience, because you may not understand either the theory or the definitions of the cognitive functions correctly.

I'm lazy, and I know how this story is gonna end, so let's get to the interesting part.

1. I prove to you that I'm an INTP
2. You get confused and start to doubt your own framework of MBTI psychology
3. You stick to your guns and give it the benefit of the doubt that you're right
4. Considering my side, it being fact that I'm an INTP, you'd inevitably lose regardless, and then overthink your framework
5. You'd come to one or more of the following conclusions:
 - A) INTP and the ISTJ are very similar
- B) It's actually the INTPs who have this "inferiority complex"
- C) My boyfriend was actually an INTP
- D) My "inferiority complex" theory is either wrong or different from what I previously thought
- E) My theory that some INTxs are mistyped ISxJs is either wrong or different from what I thought before

So, considering all of this, what's the point at all?


----------



## Wild

Emologic said:


> Use cognitive functions or go fuck yourself (no offense).
> _This is a criticism rather than a personal attack, because you are dragging my type into the dirt based off of faulty logic, and by giving you the other option of fucking yourself, I'm trying to imply that unless you use cognitive functions, there isn't really much basis supporting your arguments, and also, it's my type of humor to impersonally throw words considered insults around, and as you can see, "fuck you" and "no offense" contradict eachother, which is also funny, in the same sentence, if you ask me. Also, the only reason I'm even writing this long justification text is to avoid getting infracted for being misunderstood, but as an ENTP, meaning Fe, meaning collective morals, meaning not offended by personal attacks, I hope you don't kill me for it, or another mod who might think that you feel like you want to kill me for it, does it "for you" regardless of what you actually think, because rules and shit, am I right?_
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, wtf?
> How about elaborating?


No. How about YOU go fuck yourself. If you had asked nicely, you would've gotten an answer, but you didn't, so you're not getting one. :kitteh:


----------



## Endologic

Wild said:


> No. How about YOU go fuck yourself. If you had asked nicely, you would've gotten an answer, but you didn't, so you're not getting one. :kitteh:


That's not how it works.
What I said to him has nothing, literally nothing to do with you.


----------



## Wild

Emologic said:


> That's not how it works.
> What I said to him has nothing, literally nothing to do with you.


Nope, what you said to me has to do with me though! How about a "Wild ma'am, I don't understand. Please elaborate for me" instead? :laughing:


----------



## kittenmogu

Emologic said:


> Hm...
> Why is it, that I think, you think, that I'm an ISTJ?
> 
> From my side, I could just say "Wrong!", and that's that, but from your side, it wouldn't be satisfying, because you don't really know me and know what I know and think, and given your experience, I wouldn't put it past you to misinterpret the psychological processes behind what I'm saying, depending on whether or not you misinterpreted the psychological processes behind the people in your experience, because you may not understand either the theory or the definitions of the cognitive functions correctly.
> 
> I'm lazy, and I know how this story is gonna end, so let's get to the interesting part.
> 
> 1. I prove to you that I'm an INTP
> 2. You get confused and start to doubt your own framework of MBTI psychology
> 3. You stick to your guns and give it the benefit of the doubt that you're right
> 4. Considering my side, it being fact that I'm an INTP, you'd inevitably lose regardless, and then overthink your framework
> 5. You'd come to one or more of the following conclusions:
> - A) INTP and the ISTJ are very similar
> - B) It's actually the INTPs who have this "inferiority complex"
> - C) My boyfriend was actually an INTP
> - D) My "inferiority complex" theory is either wrong or different from what I previously thought
> - E) My theory that some INTxs are mistyped ISxJs is either wrong or different from what I thought before
> 
> So, considering all of this, what's the point at all?


I'm wondering how you latched onto this one elaborate, derailing train of thought in which you debate against an imaginary argument/yourself because I'm missing the part where she was talking about you. 

As for the topic at hand, I find Fe-users to be the strangest to myself. I see the good it can do, but it's like we arrived at the same decision/course of action through different avenues.


----------



## shameless

Emologic said:


> Hm...
> Why is it, that I think, you think, that I'm an ISTJ?
> 
> From my side, I could just say "Wrong!", and that's that, but from your side, it wouldn't be satisfying, because you don't really know me and know what I know and think, and given your experience, I wouldn't put it past you to misinterpret the psychological processes behind what I'm saying, depending on whether or not you misinterpreted the psychological processes behind the people in your experience, because you may not understand either the theory or the definitions of the cognitive functions correctly.
> 
> I'm lazy, and I know how this story is gonna end, so let's get to the interesting part.
> 
> 1. I prove to you that I'm an INTP
> 2. You get confused and start to doubt your own framework of MBTI psychology
> 3. You stick to your guns and give it the benefit of the doubt that you're right
> 4. Considering my side, it being fact that I'm an INTP, you'd inevitably lose regardless, and then overthink your framework
> 5. You'd come to one or more of the following conclusions:
> - A) INTP and the ISTJ are very similar
> - B) It's actually the INTPs who have this "inferiority complex"
> - C) My boyfriend was actually an INTP
> - D) My "inferiority complex" theory is either wrong or different from what I previously thought
> - E) My theory that some INTxs are mistyped ISxJs is either wrong or different from what I thought before
> 
> So, considering all of this, what's the point at all?


Um there is probably no way to even convince you of this. But no you really were not in my head when I was thinking of that as far as the false typings. Lol but now that you mentioned it (you put it in my head). But no I had a few other users in mind. It seems like there is alot of people who are really ISxJs who mistype as INTxs. (I swear I was not implying you, and well was going to just leave it at that until you responded with that). 

Tho I think you could ease up on your asserting corrections to many users on the site. It still seems like inferior Fe rather then aux Te or Fe imo


----------



## Coffee_Yum

INTPs are weird and they don't bother to hide it. INFJs are weirder but they hide it better.

PS: I vote for INTP though. I take being weird as a compliment.


----------



## shameless

Wild said:


> Nope, what you said to me has to do with me though! How about a "Wild ma'am, I don't understand. Please elaborate for me" instead? :laughing:


He trolls Se doms (he did it to me the other day)

Based on his description of Se the other day, he had some horrible experiences with ESXJs and is mistaking them as Se doms rather then Te or Fe doms/Si axis. (Going off his descriptions of hierarchy I already tried explaining to him he has Se doms confused in this mix so he resents Se doms for basically what he describes as the social order of what I think resembles ESxJs). Isn't that a bit funny he is scolding SPs about this ( :laughing: )


----------



## birdsintrees

Let's have a time out. 






Closed for review.


----------



## birdsintrees

*Thread reopened. 

Please stay on topic. Do not derail. Do not resort to personal attacks. Keep the forum rules in mind when posting. *


----------



## birdsintrees

Sorry. It's 3 am here. 

Reopened. For reals now.


----------



## Belzy

Coffee_Yum said:


> INTPs are weird and they don't bother to hide it. INFJs are weirder but they hide it better.
> 
> PS: I vote for INTP though. I take being weird as a compliment.


Is an INTP capable of hiding it in the first place?


----------



## Endologic

Wild said:


> Nope, what you said to me has to do with me though! How about a "Wild ma'am, I don't understand. Please elaborate for me" instead? :laughing:


Never.


----------



## Endologic

Sensational said:


> Um there is probably no way to even convince you of this. But no you really were not in my head when I was thinking of that as far as the false typings. Lol but now that you mentioned it (you put it in my head). But no I had a few other users in mind. It seems like there is alot of people who are really ISxJs who mistype as INTxs. (I swear I was not implying you, and well was going to just leave it at that until you responded with that).
> 
> Tho I think you could ease up on your asserting corrections to many users on the site. It still seems like inferior Fe rather then aux Te or Fe imo


Well, when someone makes a mistake, someone has to correct him, and if I don't, chances are: nobody will, and the person never realizes their mistake (well they might once it's too late...)

Also, I exaggerate being a smart-ass for fun.

But yeah, Fe in INTPs manifests in the desire to be acknowledged as intelligent or talented by the group, and immature INTPs may go to great lengths to fulfill that purpose, usually failing, though.



kittenmogu said:


> I'm wondering how you latched onto this one elaborate, derailing train of thought in which you debate against an imaginary argument/yourself because I'm missing the part where she was talking about you.
> 
> As for the topic at hand, I find Fe-users to be the strangest to myself. I see the good it can do, but it's like we arrived at the same decision/course of action through different avenues.


You would have to get the context of our interactions previously.
You can look for them if you're interested, because I'm too lazy to do it for you right now...


----------



## The red spirit

When I see INFJ I always think 'wtf they are thinking about'


----------



## RaisinKG

Why does ENTP only have one vote? I thought they were known for being quite silly and random.

Anyways, for me personally and in my experience, I don't recall much instances of anyone but me acting weird, though I take being called weird in stride, but my types unknown soo...

no vote from me for now


----------



## Coffee_Yum

ENTPs are very similar to INTP except they are better at expressing themselves which makes less weird because people understands them.


----------



## RaisinKG

Coffee_Yum said:


> ENTPs are very similar to INTP except they are better at expressing themselves which makes less weird because people understands them.


Yeah, kind of forgot that ENTPs have a higher Fe than INTPs do and thus have a much easier time relating to others.


----------



## Coffee_Yum

flourine said:


> Yeah, kind of forgot that ENTPs have a higher Fe than INTPs do and thus have a much easier time relating to others.


At times I really do wish I am more E and less I.


----------



## hahahalessandra

INTP's are the weirdest type in my opinion. Because of their TiNe, they come up with the most random and strange ideas and can often be negatively judged for it or misunderstood. With most people being S-types, few can relate to the fun, creative and unusual ideas of INTP's. Moreover, because of their inferior Fe, they don't conform to social norms and often do their own thing alone. People find people weird when they're different––and INTP's are just naturally different from most people.

Disclaimer: This is in no way an insult to INTP's. Personally, INTP's are very fun to have around. 

I don't think INFJ's are weird at all? ENFP's, INFP's and ENTP's are definitely weirder. I guess INFJ just has a lot of votes because nobody knows what they're thinking, and to most people, their thoughts may be weird.


----------



## LostInTranslationENTP

Yeah, I'm actually surprised about the INFJ being weird. I never think of them as weird. But, who knows, they are the rarest type.


----------



## SimplyRivers

Why is everyone voting T types? Or, that is what it seems like from the front page.

T types would be essentially more logical. Especially, if we are generalizing, which is what this thread is about. Thus, F types should be more *weird*. As in, they are flighty and unpredictable. 

N types probably would be considered weirder, because abstract. 

I vs E is hard one since is basically split down the middle in world population. 

P types may be considered more weird, because nothing really matters to them (assuming they are the most extreme P).

However, Js can be just as *weird*. They may be over-excessive and scrutinize everything, if they are a sensor it is intensified. 

Basically, anybody that is not you, is weird. Also, this type of thread has been done many times. This is extremely subjective, and would only serve to let you know which types usually think a certain types is weird. However, polls are anonymous and the person voting may not comment on who they think are weird. Some people are still not typed. They may be typed incorrectly. 


Sorry about the rant.


----------



## idoh

intp in my opinion, they are kind of awkward in real life...


----------



## red_butterflies

Infj are the weirdest for me.
They seem to sit in bed all day / watch movies while always criticizing/ demanding perfection from others.
Like hello? What have u done lately ?

This one INFJ I know thought God told her to marry this guy because somehow she just knew.. Only to find out years later that same dude married someone else. She was of course devastated. But everyone around her knew they weren't gona be together & it was all in her head 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Allosy

these INFJs posted here are just plain schizophrenic:exterminate:


----------



## red_butterflies

Allosy said:


> these INFJs posted here are just plain schizophrenic:exterminate:


I don't think she's schizo. She can be very warm and caring but she just had really firm beliefs in her intuition which was totally wrong at that time ... 
But then again, "love" can throw anyone off/blind you to see reality sometimes haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackFandango

red_butterflies said:


> Infj are the weirdest for me.
> They seem to sit in bed all day / watch movies while always criticizing/ demanding perfection from others.
> Like hello? What have u done lately ?
> 
> This one INFJ I know thought God told her to marry this guy because somehow she just knew.. Only to find out years later that same dude married someone else. She was of course devastated. But everyone around her knew they weren't gona be together & it was all in her head
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:laughing:


----------



## RaisinKG

the weirdest type for me of course, would be my opposite, or types which I do not share any function with. Their ways of thinking come across as weird to me.


----------



## Mirrors2eyes

Why do ESTJs have such an attachment to tradition? It seems like such a rigid and boring way to go through life. Too few questions asked, too little progress in the brainspace. Too much of what is as opposed to what might be.


----------



## AdroElectro

red_butterflies said:


> Infj are the weirdest for me.
> They seem to sit in bed all day / watch movies while always criticizing/ demanding perfection from others.
> Like hello? What have u done lately ?


Omfg. I have an INFJ mom, you just described her perfectly.


----------



## AdroElectro

Emologic said:


> Use cognitive functions or go fuck yourself (no offense).
> _This is a criticism rather than a personal attack, because you are dragging my type into the dirt based off of faulty logic, and by giving you the other option of fucking yourself, I'm trying to imply that unless you use cognitive functions, there isn't really much basis supporting your arguments, and also, it's my type of humor to impersonally throw words considered insults around, and as you can see, "fuck you" and "no offense" contradict eachother, which is also funny, in the same sentence, if you ask me. Also, the only reason I'm even writing this long justification text is to avoid getting infracted for being misunderstood, but as an ENTP, meaning Fe, meaning collective morals, meaning not offended by personal attacks, I hope you don't kill me for it, or another mod who might think that you feel like you want to kill me for it, does it "for you" regardless of what you actually think, because rules and shit, am I right?_
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, wtf?
> How about elaborating?


This is the Myers Briggs forum. Myers Briggs uses dichotomies. If you want cognitive functions then go to the cognitive functions forum.


----------



## Endologic

AdroElectro said:


> This is the Myers Briggs forum. Myers Briggs uses dichotomies. If you want cognitive functions then go to the cognitive functions forum.


The MBTI is built on cognitive functions. Removing cognitive functions from the MBTI is like removing the skeleton (and the brain) from a human body.


----------



## versace

I voted ISFP because they're very quiet and peaceful but yet so spontaneous and energetic. They're so unpredictable and are much like INFJ's in the way that they're "chameleons" and it seems like they're always changing.


----------



## drinkingthesky

I'm surprised to see INTP have the most votes. I know an INTP, though not very well, and she intrigues me. It's interesting to figure her out.

I said ENTP because I can't get over them arguing for things they don't even believe in, or their lack of deep emotions.


----------



## Because_why_not

I voted INTP because looking at the ones I've met, I can see that the stereotypes of them are true.


----------



## Mindtraveler

hehehe.....he......hehe...


----------



## ferroequinologist

Anyway, if I had to put my own vote in, I'd say that female INT types and male IFP types. Frankly, nobody ever knows how to relate to me. I'm never what they think or expect, and I never act as they expect--and no, I don't know why... I'm not sure what they expect or why... My INTP wife has the same experience. In general, we're a couple misfits in every social circle we find ourselves...


----------



## Zelaya

I voted for INFP. Maybe because I don't really understand this type, it seems weird to me. I can't get their reasons.


----------



## sometimes

I have been called 'weird' a number of times and I hated it. Although to be fair I can see why INTP's might have the most votes and i guess I mainly find it kinda amusing. 

I'm not sure what I think the weirdest type is. But the weirdest person I've ever met was probably an ISFP guy who was kinda an acquaintance but hung around in the same group a lot of university. He was pretty off the hook. Acted really extroverted but was blatantly an ISFP.


----------



## JayShambles

Being an ENFP, I get called weird plenty of times by everyone around me, but that's only because they know I love it. 

Other than that, define normal. Everyone's unique in my eyes.


----------



## ferroequinologist

pippylongstocking said:


> I have been called 'weird' a number of times and I hated it. Although to be fair I can see why INTP's might have the most votes and i guess I mainly find it kinda amusing.
> 
> I'm not sure what I think the weirdest type is. But the weirdest person I've ever met was probably an ISFP guy who was kinda an acquaintance but hung around in the same group a lot of university. He was pretty off the hook. Acted really extroverted but was blatantly an ISFP.


Ha! You kind of just reinforced what I said.  and yeah to the hating it part too...


----------



## sometimes

ferroequinologist said:


> Anyway, if I had to put my own vote in, I'd say that female INT types and male IFP types. Frankly, nobody ever knows how to relate to me. I'm never what they think or expect, and I never act as they expect--and no, I don't know why... I'm not sure what they expect or why... My INTP wife has the same experience. In general, we're a couple misfits in every social circle we find ourselves...


I think you have a point yeah. I also relate to finding some certain connection with IxFP males too and another certain connection with other INTx females although I never meet any. Anyway I think that's one of the reasons why me and my ISFP ex noticed each other and connected.


----------



## Quernus

INTPs are often weird, in basically every sense of the word. They can be eccentric savants and pioneers. They often do and say things that are both unexpected and unprecedented - but also make way too much sense. They can be awkward, whether or not they care. The often have obscure interests. They make people pretty uncomfortable sometimes.

INFJs have what I would consider "weird" trains of thought/logic/reasoning. ISTPs are similar in this regard (in that I don't understand what they're thinking/why they're thinking it, so I find it "weird"), but seem to take themselves less seriously so its easier to overlook or forget about. 

INFPs are usually weird, and it either work for them or against them, very strongly. With little in between.


----------



## ferroequinologist

pippylongstocking said:


> I think you have a point yeah. I also relate to finding some certain connection with IxFP males too and another certain connection with other INTx females although I never meet any. Anyway I think that's one of the reasons why me and my ISFP ex noticed each other and connected.


I just want to add that I don't think INTPs are weird. Every one I know is, in my eyes, a wonderful person--and thanks to my wife, I know a few--all women (they discovered each other online), with a couple exceptions. I love the INTP approach to life. Very refreshing, and mentally stimulating. My mind seldom gets the exercise I need, except when conversing with INTPs. The difference between NTJs and INTPs is simple. NTJs are too focused or single-minded, not exploratory like INTPs. I like the openness of their thinking. I wish I could walk the paths they walk in their minds, but i can't, so I like to sit there and admire them when they converse or just talk to me, and I follow vicariously. 

I find it sad that INTPs are considered weird by many people. It's like saying libraries are weird.


----------



## blondemaiden

I'm really surprised that INTP is the highest, actually. I usually think of them to be really rational and..I dunno...not weird? :laughing: But I can definitely see why INFJ is high up there...there are many times where I'll think something, not be able to make sense of it, but for some reason it sticks with me. Maybe a few too many times. There are other reasons, of course, but I'm just rambling now :tongue:


----------



## Azure Dreamer

I choose INFJ as from my observation it's not that uncommon to find other INFJ just can't relate to each other. That and I consider weird and wondering what the hell I'm thinking half the time. Reading up on other types views of INFJ maybe influencing me as well. All well I accept my weirdness.


----------



## darkmatter

In theory you would think an INTP is the weirdest, but the ones I've known in real life have not seemed weird to me. The two weirdest people I've known have both been unhealthy INFP's. They seemed to be off in another world, talking about general philosophical things that make sense only to them. However, I do know other INFP's who don't seem weird at all. So maybe it's just case by case.


----------



## sometimes

ferroequinologist said:


> I just want to add that I don't think INTPs are weird. Every one I know is, in my eyes, a wonderful person--and thanks to my wife, I know a few--all women (they discovered each other online), with a couple exceptions. I love the INTP approach to life. Very refreshing, and mentally stimulating. My mind seldom gets the exercise I need, except when conversing with INTPs. The difference between NTJs and INTPs is simple. NTJs are too focused or single-minded, not exploratory like INTPs. I like the openness of their thinking. I wish I could walk the paths they walk in their minds, but i can't, so I like to sit there and admire them when they converse or just talk to me, and I follow vicariously.
> 
> I find it sad that INTPs are considered weird by many people. It's like saying libraries are weird.


I'm sorry for the late reply but just wanted to say thank you for the INTP appreciation and I like what you say and how you say it. Some of your posts are just articulated so well. I like that metaphor about libraries too that is such a nice compliment for INTP's and I just like that metaphor. ISFP's can be especially good with metaphors sometimes I find. I like ISFP's Ni moments in general it's like a rare (or maybe not so rare) treat when it happens. And I love ISFP's and their approach to life. I don't think ISFP's are weird either. That guy at university was pretty weird (he was a stoner and actually acted a lot like an ESFP) I actually felt like I understand him and appreciated him quite well but because he acted more like an extrovert but at the same time in a super shy way there wasn't much chance for connection between us and he just seemed pretty 'off the hook' I can't expain it not like any other xSFP I've met. But yeah I think ISFP's are so great and I'm in awe of them (I've met at two who are basically the people I've most admired ever and felt an affinity to). They are just so cool and I find them so fascinating and I love their view on the world and how they go about things. I think they are so intelligent in a really cool way. And they are actually nice but in a rare cool way of being nice that I can really learn from and look up it without it being like the regular kind of 'niceness' which I often can't relate to like that or find too much or whatever. I can't explain it but it's such a rare, great quality. I wish I was an ISFP or like you say wish I could know what it's like to be one like you 'walk the paths in their mind' so to speak. They are definitely by far the type I admire and learn from. They are my favourite type to be honest. They have this amazing mix of qualities to them which I really appreciate. It's like they have a really spot on idea of complexity and simplicity in different areas which no there type seems to come close to for me. I can't explain it but yeah ISFP's are cool.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Mirrors2eyes said:


> Why do ESTJs have such an attachment to tradition? It seems like such a rigid and boring way to go through life. Too few questions asked, too little progress in the brainspace. Too much of what is as opposed to what might be.


If INTPs were common they'd be considered traditionalists


----------



## Aluminum Frost

INTPs, INFJs are too similar to ISFJs to be the weirdest. Whereas TPs are rarer as a whole than TJs, FJs and FPs (I think) But even if they're not SJs are very common and NJs are similar to them. Yeah INTPs are fucking weird, they're hard to read. They're very logical and critical, can seem like sticks in the mud but they're also very imaginative, creative and child-like. Unpredictable in their thinking patterns as well it seems. Like they'll trash one thing and then something similar they may end up thinking is the most amazing thing in the world.


----------



## Sybow

Whatever might be weird to you. could be normal to me and vice versa. Define weird.


----------

